# Flounder Pounder Lures



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone have any luck with these flounder pounders? If so what colors seem to be the most productive? I caught a few flounder the other day and they all had at least 3 shad in their stomachs. I picked up two flounder pounders the other day. One white with chartreus tail "hoping to imitate shad" and a Red with white tail. Do you try to tip these with dead bait? The hook seems to be very close to the body. I picked up the orginal tube ones. Should I wait to set the hook on these or just set it when I feel a bite? All this talk about flounders is making me hungry!! THanks


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

Haven't fished them in a while but I used to swear by the Red/White curly tails. Sometimes, I've even managed a red or speck on a retrieve with that curly tail.

As for a hook set, I usually wait until I feel the bump then slowly take up my slack - count to 3 and then set - its the longest 5 seconds of your life - but more productive than anything else I tried.


----------



## andrespurplerain (Dec 13, 2005)

Flounder pounders are over-rated and over priced...plus they tend to get snagged on the bottom due to the extra hooks...I stick with the ole strawbeery kelley wigglers with a white tail and put a small bit of cut bait on the jig-head hook just enough for flavor,then about 18'' 40lb mono leader to a barrel swivel so when I a get a hit....I wait about almost a minute and very gently wiggle the rod tip every 10 seconds...this makes the flounder think the lure is still alive and trying to ecape his grasp ! He usually gulps it even deeper thats when I set the hook HARD !!! Oh yeah I off set my jig-head hook too....Works Great for me...ask ALLICAT she has seen me in action for the past few years at GYB....Flounders TREMBLE at the SOUND OF MY NAME !!!! ROTFL !!!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Try the CT Mullet in purple/white. No action on the rod just slowly reel them along the bottom. Where are you picking your lures up? I haven't seen them on the shelf in some time.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Flounder pounders? Love them. Red and white for me. I have caught lots of flounder on em. It's a confidence bait though. No confidence and they stay in the box. Get some success and you'll drive across town for them. I don't think they are too expensive because they hold up really well.

I love the dark red and white.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. As far as where I pick them up at. I have seen them at Marburgers in Seabrook, a bait stand on the TCD "the 2nd one on the right before the levy on the way in" , but I picked mine up at FIshers Hardware in LaPorte. They were actually less expensive at the hardware store. I think they were $2.49 each there. Seems everywhere else they were closer to $4 a piece. That is why I have not picked any up til now. Way too expensive to snag on a rock and loose it.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

MrsB got a bunch of them at the TLA captain's meeting last week. They were $1 apiece. They didn't work...but nothing else did either!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have caught fish with the red/white. I don't use them as much anymore..that was before I started using gulps.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Skiff said:


> Try the CT Mullet in purple/white. No action on the rod just slowly reel them along the bottom. Where are you picking your lures up? I haven't seen them on the shelf in some time.


The CT Mullet is a lure made by the same people who make Flounder Pounder's.

You can buy Flounder Pounders online @ www.flounderpounder.net

The site also will tell you other places to buy them.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

To clarify Backlasher's comment, Phil was our guest speaker at the Texas Lady Anglers (TLA) captains meeting on Friday night. Phil talked to us about fishing for flounder, as this was our Flounder Fling tournament, and prizes were awarded ONLY for flounder. He demonstrated how and when to twitch the tip of the rod to most effectively present the lure. He gave flounder fishing tips I had never heard before.

At the end of his presentation, Phil offered the Flounder Pounder lures that he had with him for just $1 per package. Some pkgs had 1 lure, and some had 2. I bought 7 packages, and now that I've heard the retail price, I wish I had bought MORE, LOL!

During the TLA flounder tournament on Saturday, I used the Flounder Pounders for most of the day. I never got a bite. I did hang up on some rocks and shell, but Bubbaette's husband Al was able to rescue the lure for me each time (Thanks, Al). During the day, I also tried Gulp lures and DOA lures. No bites on any of them either. I figured I just don't know how to fish, and I must not be correctly using the technicque that Phil showed us.

When we came into the weigh-in, we discovered that MANY of the ladies (maybe even most) had caught no fish at all, even though most of them fished the spots where flounder are known to stack up during the run. I was glad to learn that my "skunk" wasn't the fault of the Flounder Pounder lures or my fishing technique (although my fishing technique would be more to blame than the lures, LOL).

Even though the weather was beautiful, it just turned out to be a tough day for fishing. I will use the Flounder Pounder lures again, and I'm sure they'll catch fish for me.

Thanks so much, Phil.


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

Miss Mary Helen caught everything but Flounder on her Flounder Ponder. Impressed me.
MH caught Flounder on the Flounder Pounder last year. This year she caught croaker and whiting while bumping the pounder on the bottom, but no Flounder this year. We switched to drift fishing with Shad Assassins to catch the Flounder we ended-up with.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ya got me to remembering my best luck with flatties. Started out with (and still use) the tandem hook spec rigs that Academy sells from .39 to .89 depending on sale. Tipped with a little peeled dead, retrieved as slow as possible, stop at the tap and give 'em a count of 50 to settle in, then cross their eyes with hook set.. Not near as hard on my conscience to loose a 39 cent rig as the fancier ones...and I've really had good luck with this old timey rig..Just a thought..


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Ya got me to remembering my best luck with flatties. Started out with (and still use) the tandem hook spec rigs that Academy sells from .39 to .89 depending on sale. Tipped with a little peeled dead, retrieved as slow as possible, stop at the tap and give 'em a count of 50 to settle in, then cross their eyes with hook set.. Not near as hard on my conscience to loose a 39 cent rig as the fancier ones...and I've really had good luck with this old timey rig..Just a thought..


You know i have a tandem in my tackle box right now. I will have one of my buddies try it out while i use the pounders tomorrow.


----------



## sharplazer (Feb 25, 2010)

If you ever get to see the man that makes them in person your in for a treat. If you ever get to fish with him when he is using them your usually in for a spanking. They are great lures. In the right hands they are deadly.


----------

